# RDP Client stürzt immer ab



## FLOTZOR (22. Juni 2014)

*RDP Client stürzt immer ab*

Hi,
wenn ich auf meinen Windows Server 2012 connecten will, stürzt der RDP client immer sofort ab wenn ich auf verbinden drücke. Ich hab Windows 8.1, alle Updates installiert.
Hat jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Atothedrian (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*



FLOTZOR schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich auf meinen Windows Server 2012 connecten will, stürzt der RDP client immer sofort ab wenn ich auf verbinden drücke. Ich hab Windows 8.1, alle Updates installiert.
> Hat jemand eine Idee ?


 
Was heißt abstürzen? Einfach Weg oder Error? Was sagt der Eventlog)Verwaltung->Ereignisanzeige)?


----------



## FLOTZOR (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*

Remotedesktopverbindung funktioniert nicht mehr.
Eventlog müsste das hier sein:


> Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: mstsc.exe, Version: 6.3.9600.16384, Zeitstempel: 0x5215e2b5
> Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: DUI70.dll, Version: 6.3.9600.17031, Zeitstempel: 0x53086a1c
> Ausnahmecode: 0xc000041d
> Fehleroffset: 0x000000000000277d
> ...


----------



## Atothedrian (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*

Versucg mal bitte 2 Dinge:

1. Sofern nicht bereits geschehen .Net Framework updaten.
2. Rechtklick auf die mstsc.exe und auf bearbeiten klicken. Nimm den Haken bei Druckern raus. Dadurch werden diese nicht mit durchgereicht. Gibt wohl ab und zu Probleme mit Druckern. Sollte es ohne Drucker gehen, liegt der Fehler irgendwo da. (Auch wenn keiner angeschlossen ist versuch es trotzdem mal)


----------



## FLOTZOR (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*

1.Net Framework hab ich schon die aktuellste Version.
2. Das hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, bringt nichts.


----------



## Atothedrian (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*

Ist das nur auf den Server oder ein generelles Problem?


----------



## FLOTZOR (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*

generelles Problem, mein Kumpel kann ohne Probleme auf den Server connecten. Ich hab mir jetzt einen anderen Client runtergeladen, mit dem funkionierts. Würde aber gerne die Windowsfunktion benutzen.


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*

Auch grad nochmal geggole hilft vllt das noch weiter: http://www.chicagotech.net/netforums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17099


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*



FLOTZOR schrieb:


> generelles Problem, mein Kumpel kann ohne Probleme auf den Server connecten. Ich hab mir jetzt einen anderen Client runtergeladen, mit dem funkionierts. Würde aber gerne die Windowsfunktion benutzen.


 
Dein Kumpel kann ohne Problem auf deinen Server oder seinen connecten?

Soweit ich weiß muss man bei Windows Server 2012 erst den RDP Dienst installieren bevor das überhaupt läuft.


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: RDP Client stürzt immer ab*



shadie schrieb:


> Dein Kumpel kann ohne Problem auf deinen Server oder seinen connecten?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß muss man bei Windows Server 2012 erst den RDP Dienst installieren bevor das überhaupt läuft.


 
Du musst das aktivieren das ist richtig. Aber wenn das nicht so wäre, würde eine Fehlermeldung mit dem entsprechenden Problem kommen.


----------

